# List of personal questions to avoid asking



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

What are some personal questions to avoid asking ppl you're just getting to know?
Like when you only met someone a few times and started talking. Or coworkers. Where is the boundary between being friendly and getting too personal? Can someone give me an example? Thx


----------



## Jonn (Mar 17, 2014)

That is a funny question. Because there isn't any boundaries. People, like to be in the spotlight and they would like to share ideas and get positive feedback, that's usually how we all work. Though if you come off as reserved or as an "enemy" to their intentions, than it is easier to ask a little more common questions. The common questions usually go as small talk. what you think of the weather? how are the wife and kids? did you see the movie "some name of a a movie"??? What do you think of the president?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

It's probably best not to ask:
How much do you weigh?
How old are you?
Why are you wearing a toupee?
What's your religion?
How much money do you make?
Did you make your money legally?
Do I smell alcohol on your breath?
Do you really drive... that???


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

What's your MBTI/Enneagram type?


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Depends on the person. I dont like being asked personal questions at all. Especially if they are general ones. I can deal yes or no questions.

But generally I would say something too personal would depend of they are coworkers or you just casually met them. Coworker boundary is much more sensitive.

There is also a cultural significance. Depends what area you live in. 

So lets see. 
Anything medical: "How did you get that scar"
Money wise.
Relationships 
Religion
Politics
Family
Race

I mean mainly just use some common sense. You can tell when a person starts to get uncomfortable.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Stick to topics about hobbies, work and studies and avoid everything else. Do not cross the line between personal and professional with co-workers and colleagues. Discussion topics in the workplace should be about work.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

walking tourist said:


> It's probably best not to ask:
> How much do you weigh?
> How old are you?
> What's your religion?
> How much money do you make?


I've asked all my female friends these questions and none has reacted badly, they've all given straight answers.
But then again none of my female friends are fat, thinking back... Not sure if coincidence...

With male friends these questions are like some of the first questions you ask lol...


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

I've asked all sorts of questions they're fine with answering, even people from work. It just depends on what type of environment you're in. We always talk about job searches and what we used to get paid. If it was a full time job I was at though, and permanently hired in, I would never ask someone's salary. If it's a temp, I think it's no big deal. It depends on how important the job is.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Generally acceptable topics to talk about: F - Family, O - Occupation, R - Recreation, D - Dreams
Topics you should generally avoid (at least at first): R - Religion, A - Abortion, P - Politics, E - Economics, S - Sex


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

A few simple ones:

What fetishes do you have?
What is your addiction of choice?
What is the greatest fear you have?
What is your Kryptonite and can I have a few samples please?
What genetic medical conditions do you have?
How much plastic surgery have you had done?
Feeling hormonal today?


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

If you want to keep your friends, do not discuss religion or politics.


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

Questions that gets in ppl's businesses maybe? Like when a coworker comes in to work from a 2nd job, perhaps it's intrusive to ask where else he works. Idk lol


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I generally avoid issues of bodily function, hygiene, and personal drama. Keep it light. Once you know them better, you'll get a better understanding of their individual boundaries.


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

Where are the boundaries between friendly and being intrusive? I asked a coworker coming in from a 2nd job where else he works. He went, "somewhere." Then he walked away. 


Or asking someone borrowed from another dept if she's transferring permanently to ours. My supervisor said that was inappropriate of me to ask. 


And when someone said she works tomorrow, I replied that working 8 days in a row is a lot. She accused me of keeping track of her hours bc nobody pays attn to that.

Or asking if someone is working from home. 


I made shitload of similar comments that May or may not be work related but gets into ppl's business. But idk if it was really that bad that ppl had to complain so...


----------



## Direct (May 12, 2014)

How often do you take a dump? (I asked this my ISFJ sister, and she freaked out)


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

Direct said:


> How often do you take a dump? (I asked this my ISFJ sister, and she freaked out)


No shit


----------



## iisu (Mar 8, 2014)

jbking said:


> A few simple ones:
> 
> What fetishes do you have?
> What is your addiction of choice?
> ...


I would actually like it if people asked such questions, they sound much more entertaining than the usual ones XD


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

what not to say
what's your due date?
have you ever heard of diet and exercise?
no, your ass makes those pants look big
were your parents related to each other before they got married?
you rode the short bus to school didn't ya 
of course nothing stops me from saying any of these


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you take it in the back?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Apart from the obvious ones:
1. How much are you paid?
2. Are you working for someone else? (May expose moonlighting, which can get them in trouble.)
3. Are you in debt? (Apart from making them embarrassed it may invite them to ask you for loans.)
4. Anything that can make them embarrassed or get them in trouble.
5. For women especially: "How old are you?", "how tall/heavy are you?" and "are you married?" (If they mentioned about their kids before it may be ok to talk about them, but if they react badly then stop asking).
6. Anything related to their relationships/marriage life.


----------

